# Liothyronine help... Please...



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm on day 3 of taking 10 mcgs but let me give a brief run down of the background:

TT in April 2011
Good physical recovery
175mcg of Levothroxine
Went Hyper
Dropped to 150 mcg
went hypo
back to 175
Balanced
All the way through only issue was brain fog/cognition/memory/visual issues.

I was convinced I needed some T3 and had to fight to get it (see other threads about it all). I've now got it and been taking it for 3 days. My current doses now are 150/of T4 and 10/of T3.
Today I just feel a bit "angry" and upset, a bit wobbly emotionally but my brain is not clearing? Am I expecting too much too soon? I desperately need a clear head as I'm struggling so badly in my field of work due to this.. it's making me want to resign from my work. Am I being impatient? Has this worked for anyone else and if so how long did it take to clear your head. What if this doesn't work for me? Then what? I feel so scared by all of this and so very down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

titian1 said:


> I'm on day 3 of taking 10 mcgs but let me give a brief run down of the background:
> 
> TT in April 2011
> Good physical recovery
> ...






Try this if you will; cut that T3 tablet in half. Take 5 mcg. in the morning and the other 5 mcg. around 2PM..

Has your dose of T3 been based on recent lab results and if so, may we see those results and the ranges?


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

Andros said:


> Try this if you will; cut that T3 tablet in half. Take 5 mcg. in the morning and the other 5 mcg. around 2PM..
> 
> Has your dose of T3 been based on recent lab results and if so, may we see those results and the ranges?


Hi Andros, I have cut it in half and been doing just this (First day i only took the 5 mcg though as wanted to ease in).
My current results or last ones I had done in December; TSH 0.83 which is more or less what I was pre TT. I have no other results. Still been feeling weirded out though same as I have been from day 9 after my op.


----------

